# A Gift! Mesquite Burl



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Not long ago was seeing one of my patients who owns a fencing company-- asked me if I wanted some "swollen" Mesquite trees that he'd had to cut down. Sure! I said after we figured out what he was talking about. I took my trailer to his site the following Saturday and his crew loaded my trailer with these beauties. Initially thought it was only a couple pieces of burl---- but NO! It was ALL burly. Biggest piece was ~ 500 lbs-- lots of fin for me to unload and place.
Don't know about y'all, but i've found Mesquite burl to be quite uncommon. I'm looking forward to seeing what projects are inside these pieces.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice score&#55357;&#56397;. You wouldn't happen to have any pictures of bowls made from it? Thx in advance


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

ibpdew said:


> Nice score&#55357;&#56397;. You wouldn't happen to have any pictures of bowls made from it? Thx in advance


 Not yet! This my first good find of Mesquite burl.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Definitely post picture of what you get from this unusual wood.


----------

